# squirrellmail questions from a newbie



## miscar (Dec 15, 2009)

Im about as green as they come but im trying to learn and ive read and read and im still confused. Im trying to setup squirrelmail on a home server just as a learning server and ive managed to install apache2.2 php5 and squirrelmail just fine but i get some errors when i run the configtest. If im understanding this correctly squirrellmail is just a php front end for sendmail?

here is what i get when i run configtest.php

This script will try to check some aspects of your SquirrelMail configuration and point you to errors whereever it can find them. You need to go run conf.pl in the config/ directory first before you run this script.


```
SquirrelMail version:	1.4.17
Config file version:	1.4.0
Config file last modified:	14 December 2009 10:32:06
Checking PHP configuration...
    PHP version 5.2.8 OK.
    display_errors: 1
    error_reporting: 6135
    variables_order OK: EGPCS.
    PHP extensions OK. Dynamic loading is enabled.

    ERROR: You have enabled any one of magic_quotes_runtime, magic_quotes_gpc or magic_quotes_sybase in your PHP configuration. We recommend 
all those settings to be off. SquirrelMail may work with them on, but when experiencing stray backslashes in your mail or other strange 
behaviour, it may be advisable to turn them off.
Checking paths...
    Data dir OK.
    Attachment dir OK.
    Plugins are not enabled in config.
    Themes OK.
    Default language OK.
    Base URL detected as: [url]http://192.168.1.xxx/webmail/src[/url] (location base autodetected)
Checking outgoing mail service....

    ERROR: Location of sendmail program incorrect (/var/qmail/bin/sendmail)!
```

ive fixed the magic_quotes issue in the php.ini file but as far as configuring sendmail outgoing is where im kinda confused.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

miscar said:
			
		

> If im understanding this correctly squirrellmail is just a php front end for sendmail?



Absolutely not. 

Sendmail is an SMTP server and Mail Transfer Agent. It only sends and receives email from/to the net, it is not involved in you reading or handling email or mailboxes. 

If anything, Squirrelmail is a front-end for an IMAP server running on your server. An IMAP server reads your mailboxes and Squirrelmail presents them on your screen for further processing (reading, saving, moving, deleting, replying). 

You'll need to configure an IMAP server (typically running on localhost when using webmail) to read and process the mail in your mailboxes, and you need Sendmail to send any email you wish to send. 

The location of Sendmail is /usr/sbin/sendmail.


----------

